# Ordered to Tear New House Down



## bigtim6656 (Dec 7, 2010)

it happend here, a guy built a house, well 3/4s he got his permits, everything and 3/4s through got a letter saying his property was used as a illegal landfill. Come to find out the illegal land fill was used by the city, OPPPS. In the end they let him go ahead. 

I looked at some land that was the first city land fill (40s) I think. Then turned into the city garage, then a scrap yard, now a commercial property I asked about building and told I could do what ever I wanted, after talking to the local building commisoner, I was cleared, till I talked to a friend and was told indiana might have a big issue. 

My house I bought for a dollar, it was ordered to be torn down, so I got it for a dollar and never gave a dollar up. THe building commisoner told me I could not fix it and to walk away. After meeting with the planning commisson and fixing it I now I have a 80k house for 40k (gotta love sweat labor) and the nicest house on the block. Oddly they were so happy with our work and such I got on said planning commisson. LOL


----------

